# Windows 7 BSOD 124



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

About a month ago i started getting bsod 124 once a day while gaming. This went on until last week, now every time i log in i get this bsod. The only way to get into windows for me is in safe-mode, which is how i am able to post now.

This seems to be a difficult to solve issue, and so far i have read about 20 posts on all kinds of forums with people who have this issue. I have tried a lot, short of replacing hardware. Lets call that "plan b", as i'm not really able at the moment to replace random hardware without being sure.

Some basics:
· OS - Windows 7 x64
· Age of system - 1 Year
· Age of OS installation - 1 Day
· CPU - Intel i7 920
· Video Card - Nvidia Geforce 280 GTX
· MotherBoard - GigaByte GA-EX58-DS4 
· Power Supply - Antec Earthwatts EA-650EC 650 Watt
· Memory - OCZ Gold 6 GB, PC3-10666, 1333 MHz (triple channel)

Tried so far:
- Format + reinstall of Windows 7. Right after setup it booted into Windows, then not anymore after a reboot.
- Memory test
- HD test
- CPU test
- Different versions of Nvidia drivers
- Disabled/uninstalled creative sb audigy drivers

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7100.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1043

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 124
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: FFFFFA80061E98F8
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7100
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1

I tried analyzing a minidump with WinDbg, but failed in getting useful information from it. I'm hoping someone can do it for me. 
The attached zip contains information retracted from the system while in safe-mode. Unfortunately if i start the system normal mode it crashes as soon as i log in. 

If i missed important information please let me know and i'll update the post.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks from all of the dumps was *0x124* = WHEA = Windows Hardware Error Architecture - hardware is the likely cause.

Is this an upgrade from Vista? Was the prev OS x64 or x86?

There is nothing in the dumps that I see to help here at this time.

If possible, run the Windows 7 Upgrade advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 13 04:54:12.713 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.213
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa80061a38f8, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 13 04:45:20.585 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:16.085
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8006691038, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 13 04:41:43.179 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:15.679
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa800672f038, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb 12 18:08:56.295 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.575
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa80067bf038, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.[/font]
```


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

I previously ran the same OS as i am now. Was thinking it could be a driver issue, so i tried a full reinstall. I guess 124 can mean anything related to hardware.

The Upgrade advisor thinks everything is fine.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What was the reason for the re-install?


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

I was hoping i had installed some faulty driver or something and a reinstall would solve all my bsod problems. =)

Is there anything i can do to make the minidump contain more useful information?

If not I'm going to see if i can replace hardware until i find my pc working again in order to identify the cause of my problem. Unless someone here has another great idea.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

A handy link for STOP 0x124 issues: 
http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-2-int-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice link, thanks. 

Looks like i tried all steps except 4 and 9.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did it result in a positive outcome?


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

No, also updated the bios now (had never done that so the one i had was rather old), but that didnt help either.


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

I have now replaced my Geforce 280 GTX with a Geforce 9400 i had lying around and now it's working again (at least i can login and have had 10mins without a crash). I'll have to play a game for a bit to be sure.
I wonder if the graphics card is really the problem though, or if replacing it with a less power hungry card is masking my PSU's problem.

I am still hoping it's the latter, if that is even possible (but a lot cheaper to replace =)).


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking deeper into the 0x124, I see an error that I've never seen before - *Cache Hierarchy Error*:

```
Event[112]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2010-02-13T10:49:45.825
  Event ID: 18
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: PC
  Description: 
A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor ID: 0
```
When I think cache, I immediately think CPU. The L1, L2 and L3 caches serve as much faster RAM that's readily accessible to the CPU. Also, how much memory is installed in your computer? I see very strange numbers from *msinfo32*, listed as follows:

Installed Physical Memory - Not Available
Total Physical Memory - 6.00 GB
Available Physical Memory - 5.33 GB
Total Virtual Memory - 17.9 GB
Available Physical Memory - 17.2 GB
Page File Space - 11.9 GB

18 GB is too big for 6 GB or memory, but do you have more installed that isn't being seen?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`


*Excellent catch, Devin.*



@ Niic - this info is from Windows Management Instrumentation re: your page files - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
AllocatedBaseSize  
6142               
6000               
CurrentUsage  
0             
0             
Description      
C:\pagefile.sys  
D:\pagefile.sys  
InstallDate                
20100213084520.000034+060  
20081221000538.512100+060  
Name             
C:\pagefile.sys  
D:\pagefile.sys  
PeakUsage  
0          
0          
Status  
        
        
TempPageFile  
FALSE         
FALSE         
Description           
'pagefile.sys' @ c:\  
'pagefile.sys' @ d:\  
InitialSize  
0            
6000         
MaximumSize  
0            
6000         
Name             
c:\pagefile.sys  
d:\pagefile.sys  
SettingID          
pagefile.sys @ c:  
pagefile.sys @ d:  


[/FONT]
```
It appears that you have 2 page files - 
- drive c: created 2-13-10
- drive d: created 12-21-08

Your OS drive is c:

It looks to me like you have turned virtual memory OFF on the OS drive c: even though when it was originally created, it was system managed with an allocated base size of 6142 MB, exactly perfect for 6 GB installed RAM.

The page file on drive d: has an initial allocation of 6000 MB, representative of a manual allocation. 

Drive c: is 300 GB w/ 262 GB free space; drive d: = 500 GB w/ 82 GB free, so we know it is not a recovery drive.

What is on drive d:? Any chance it contains an additional Windows OS?

Go into the virtual memory settings and change them to "Automatically manage ... for all drives" - check the box top-left of the screen.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Forgot to mention, each bank on memory modules are also called "caches". I'm unsure if Windows itself refers to the page file as the same thing. That information combined with the strange readings we're getting for installed memory leads me to believe that it's most likely a memory problem, be it with your page file settings or the RAM itself. What memory tester did you use? 

Follow John's advice and change the page file settings back to normal. Also check your BIOS for the amount of memory that it is finding.


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm, atm i have the c page file system managed and a d set at 6GB. The d drive has no OS on it, just used as storage and i moved a lot from c there (games etc) when i reinstalled Windows 7. The page file could have been turned off on the c drive in the data i provided as i was playing around with it a little yesterday. I'll change this as you suggested.

To test my memory i used Memtest86+ which ran for almost 9 hours without reporting any errors. Everywhere i look it says i have 6GB.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no reason to have a page file on d:

It serves no purpose as the peak usage reads "0" MB.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep seems like you're right.

The cache error is a very interesting find, but it kinda screws up my graphics card/PSU theory though. =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would look at it more of an alternate theory that appears not to have panned out. I encourage one to theorize and to test those theories out; otherwise you will be left wondering and never know if it will work or not!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes you are very correct.

I am still looking into the issue and trying to borrow components from friends to test and find out exactly what's causing this. I do feel i'm on the right track though, many thanks for all your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please let me know of the outcome.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Niic (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, to end this thread with good news; The mystery has been solved.

It seems there was an issue with the graphics card, working fine again after i got it replaced with a new one.

Thanks a lot all for the help and advice.


----------

